# a riding friend and her bike plus......



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 9, 2011)

....plus my professor's studio with a few lights: huge Octagon box, beauty dish center, soft box right.

My Nikkor 24-70 lens was set to f16-f20, iso 100, shutter 125 throughout the shoot with WB set to 5200.

This wasn't anything serious and critiques welcome. Note these are not photoshopped.


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 9, 2011)

guys may agree depending which they are more interested in, but i think there's too little bike shown. it's like the "fixture" she's laying on can be anything.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 9, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> guys may agree depending which they are more interested in, but* i think there's too little bike shown*. it's like the "fixture" she's laying on can be anything.



Thanks, I didn't think about that.  I took a few shots with more bike but it seemed to be a distraction. But its probably my newB shooting.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd give you an honest critique, but I have a thing for readheads so my opinion is already skewed in your favor.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 9, 2011)

Why did you choose f16 and smaller? I would have chosen a faster shutter and wider aperture, something around f5.6 or f8. I agree the crops are too tight, she's gonna look so much hotter with more of that beautiful Italian machine in the shot.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 9, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Why did you choose f16 and smaller? I would have chosen a faster shutter and wider aperture, something around f5.6 or f8. I agree the crops are too tight, she's gonna look so much hotter with more of that beautiful Italian machine in the shot.



We were in a  studio, shutter didn't matter much (no ambient), f16 - f20 was chosen by adjusting to the lights (depending which angle and lights were on which level)  and we chose kelvin 5200 because of the lights and non-pollution in the studio.  Don't let me say this like i know what i'm talking about, i'm still a student. Tight crops were because i was directed to compose on the subject of "her" and not "waste pixels" and crop later. Although i didt a few of her whole bike just because she was nice enough to bring her and her bike for me as a favor.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 9, 2011)

Right, shutter speed is irrelevant in the studio when you aren't trying to expose for ambient. Increasing shutter speed will allow a larger aperture and a lower flash power (faster re-charge). Not that I am experienced by any scale but physics is physics


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2011)

I have never understood the fascination of women posing with motorcycles...it's like roses arranged on tables covered with slabs of cold uncooked meat...just..does...not...compute...I would rather see a redheaded female photographic model interacting with a posing stool, or a bar stool, than a big motorcycle...no matter who the photographer is. Not that you decided how the shoot would go or anything--I know how photo course shoots are often arranged, often in a sort of ad hoc manner. My overall impression of these photos is sort of "blah". The lighting is broad, and flat, and totally uninteresting. I guess the best shot is the first one. I dunno...woman lolling about on top of Italian motorcycle...just not feeling it...


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 9, 2011)

lol, I actually think a woman on a bike is hawt. I ride so perhaps I'm biased.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 9, 2011)

Derrel said:


> I have never understood the fascination of women posing with motorcycles...it's like roses arranged on tables covered with slabs of cold uncooked meat...just..does...not...compute...I would rather see a redheaded female photographic model interacting with a posing stool, or a bar stool, than a big motorcycle...no matter who the photographer is. Not that you decided how the shoot would go or anything--I know how photo course shoots are often arranged, often in a sort of ad hoc manner. My overall impression of these photos is sort of "blah". The lighting is broad, and flat, and totally uninteresting. I guess the best shot is the first one. I dunno...woman lolling about on top of Italian motorcycle...just not feeling it...



She's a riding friend and wanted pics of her and her bike.  Eveeryone else was sorta the same way as you mention I guess, minimum bike in the pic and it was used as you mentioned "posing stool".


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 9, 2011)

I think its appropriate b/c she actually rides it.

Otherwise I agree with Derrel.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 9, 2011)

Do any of you people actually ride?


----------



## gsgary (Nov 9, 2011)

Why did you use awful lighting with a beautiful redhead, where are the shadows?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Why did you use awful lighting with a beautiful redhead, where are the shadows?



SHADOWS...yes...missing, big-time...the lighting is just broad, and flat, and uninspiring...it has no direction. I'm not blaming, or crediting you, with the lighting setup, but a huge octabox, a beauty fish, and a softbox...just sounds like the entire area was lit up, in a vague and general sort of way, without regard to the subject or posing, so that the students could photograph at will. Still...this is an example of flat, shadowless lighting, which looks good on women in their 60's and 70's.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 9, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Do any of you people actually ride?



Yes 2 motorbike in the garage


----------



## gsgary (Nov 9, 2011)

The more i look at them the worse they get, every shinny surface you can see the light set up i hope your   professor didn't set them up


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 9, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Do any of you people actually ride?



Yes, riding is more of a hobby for me than photography.  That's my track bike in the avatar, and on my touring bike I've had for 20 months now i have put 45,000 miles on it.

The lady on the bike is a riding friend and rides the ^%$^ out of that little Duc, not poser/bike night style.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 9, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you people actually ride?
> ...



I know you do, I meant the people saying that motorcycles and women don't go together.


----------



## MissCream (Nov 9, 2011)

They look like they haven't been edited to me, I hope you don't mind but I played with one a bit


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks!, they hadn't been edited at all other than simple lightroom to jpeg touches


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 9, 2011)

nice edit Rebecca!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 9, 2011)

im not going to comment on the lighting or anything like that. my only comments is just with the way she is dressed she more looks like a model posing with a bike. there is nothing wrong with that but i think id prefer to see her in her riding clothes rather then what she has on. to me what she is wearing would make me think she doesn't ride. regardless though she is very pretty


----------

